# Newest art project



## Jrmdb3 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to show you guys my latest art project. Some of you may remember my previous art project last year?
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/857...gfinal0kc8.jpg

Just a recap.
Well this year I'm in art again, and we had to do a self-portrait. First thought to me, "Oh damn, i hate self-portraits." Well I just finised a little bit ago, and It turned out so good IMO!
Took me a very long time, I'm very perfectionist with my art
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here goes:
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/6181/p1010390gp7.jpg
Thoughts?
Thanks, JR


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 16, 2007)

... there's nothing there.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you not see any links?
They're in white, so it's kind of hard to see. Just highlight the text


----------



## Patricia Kay (Nov 5, 2007)

I think your self portrait is great JR..... lot of hard work and concerntration too!!! Well done!!!

Patricia...........


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 20, 2007)

wow! my only artwork is with stick figures...

your self-portrait is stunning!


----------



## Battou (Nov 25, 2007)

Your perspective is off on the f430 ferrari, it appears to be streached and flatened. I feel you may have been better off with the HT as convertables and targas tend to throw off perspective during drawing. Perspective is tough, I still boch them every now and again all I can really tell ya is practice with the perspective lines, and start with the wheel base and work up.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Dec 12, 2007)

yea. I see. Thanks for the info. Was my first drawing that I challenged myself with a harder perspective. This was done 2 years ago when I was 14 in 8th grade. I used to daw a lot of cars from the side angle, with no shadow. So this was a big improvement for me at the time. Thanks again man


----------



## Palakaboy (Dec 13, 2007)

more shadows on your face should make that picture more like you.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yea. I don't think pencil comes out very dark in pictures It really is darker in person. But yes, I agree with you. Thanks for the tip !


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 26, 2007)

so can you help me! i need to do a self portrait! please!!!!


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Dec 31, 2007)

Help you how?


----------



## Whateverhobb (Dec 31, 2007)

That car looks awesome.. how is it silver?  

And your self portrait is right on! Im inspired to try one now.


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks 'Whateverhobb'!
The silver is just the reflection from the shiny lead

Go for it!It'll seem like a long process at fist, but once you get going, it's really fun!
TIP: Use a grid, that way you get all the proportions just right!


----------

